# Litter



## rachaeeelanneee (Mar 12, 2014)

So, my I've tried two different kinds of litter for my bun, but he kind of flings it everywhere. So I've decided I want to try pellets for litter. Any recommendations? Pictures? Thanks!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 12, 2014)

I personally use pine pellets. I get them from Tractor Supply for $5 a 40lb bag. I use them for the rabbit and the cats, and then dump them into separate compost piles. 
They are great for the absorption of smell and liquid and when they get wet, they turn to saw dust. The saw dust can be a mess, but if you clean the box regularly and sweep regularly, it shouldn't be a problem. I can go as long as 4 days without changing it before it smells, but I usually just a small amount of litter and change it every other day. With pine pellets, a little bit goes a long way. 

This is a litter box that I started using in a pinch, then realized it was great! LOL 






Its like a laundry basket, storage container thing. Its great! It keeps to keep the litter in the box, because when Ellie jumps out, she jumps out with fury and shoots litter everywhere. HA! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bville (Mar 12, 2014)

If you live near a Tractor Supply, their pine pellet horse stall bedding makes good litter and it's cheap.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tractor-supply-coreg;-pine-pellet-stall-bedding-40-lb 

Home improvement stores like Home Depot or hardware stores will also sell wood stove pellets that are basically the same thing. You just have to make sure they don't have an accelerant added.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Blazer-Pellet-Fuel-Natural-Wood-Pellet-Fuel-40-lb-BLA-FIR-WS/202353204


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## sea-era (Mar 14, 2014)

I use the woodstove heater pellets. I change Daysi's litter box every 3 days. When I first got her, I bought 10 - 40lb bags....lol. She is a Flemish Giant and living in the South the woodstove pellets are only available in the winter here. I have since found out I WAY over bought ... in a year and a half.. I have only used only 3 bags.


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

I get the pine pellets [CAT LITTER] from Petsmart. It's 12$ for the 40lb and it doesn't mold, smells nice and clumps well.
They sell the SAME EXACT litter marketed from rabbits, and it costs 2x as much as if you just get the cat litter! 

It's called exquisicat


----------



## rachaeeelanneee (Mar 14, 2014)

MuddyAcresHomestead said:


> I get the pine pellets [CAT LITTER] from Petsmart. It's 12$ for the 40lb and it doesn't mold, smells nice and clumps well.
> They sell the SAME EXACT litter marketed from rabbits, and it costs 2x as much as if you just get the cat litter!
> 
> It's called exquisicat




Is it safe for rabbits? I thought that cat litter wasn't


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

rachaeeelanneee said:


> Is it safe for rabbits? I thought that cat litter wasn't



It's not actual cat litter [in the small granulated grey particles kind of way] It's compressed pine shavings in pellet form [the kind of pine shavings you would line a rabbit cage or small animal cage except the pellets absorb and don't smell like the shavings do]

It's literally the same product they market for rabbits. I use it for my rabbits, my parrots and in my baby chicken tubs.


----------



## Bville (Mar 14, 2014)

sea-era said:


> I use the woodstove heater pellets. I change Daysi's litter box every 3 days. When I first got her, I bought 10 - 40lb bags....lol. She is a Flemish Giant and living in the South the woodstove pellets are only available in the winter here. I have since found out I WAY over bought ... in a year and a half.. I have only used only 3 bags.



I must have worse OCD than I thought. I change the litter boxes for my three rabbits every day and use about a 40 lb bag a week.


----------



## sea-era (Mar 14, 2014)

Bville said:


> I must have worse OCD than I thought. I change the litter boxes for my three rabbits every day and use about a 40 lb bag a week.



I would probably change mine more often...if I only used the pellets. I found the pellets alone would not absorb urine fast enough..(her under side was getting wet)...so I put 3 or 4 layers of paper towels in the bottom. I only have the one rabbit...so I can go 2 days...change it on the third day


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2014)

3 in a year and a half!! What am I doing wrong? lol. I do changes every day or twice daily (I just hate to see him sitting on poop), but I don't remove all the litter. I toss out the soiled stuff, then usually 1-2 scoops of new stuff. I use a 15kg bag (33pounds) maybe every 1-2 months, I've never counted properly.

In regards to cat litter, yes some cat litters are bad. You want to avoid anything that is clumping or has chemicals as rabbits sometimes eat their litter. Anything that is a compressed paper (recycled newspaper pellets) or pine pellet is fine, just make sure it's not scented as some of the paper ones come in scented and unscented varieties. These products can be marketed as cat litter, but they are safe to use.


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 14, 2014)

I use compressed paper pellets (cat litter) . I change my litter every 2 days and use probably more than i need to. mines $9 a bag and 1 bag has lasted me exactly one week. hmmmmmm... doesn't sound so cheap after reading the last few posts...haha.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2014)

I used to use the paper pellets but found that the wetness leached through them too easily. The only wood pellets I've been able to find in Aus are oz-pet cat litter. Depending where you buy them, they range from $18-$26/15kg bag but for me at least I've found that they last a lot longer than the paper pellets and I don't need to use so many.


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 14, 2014)

Azerane said:


> I used to use the paper pellets but found that the wetness leached through them too easily. The only wood pellets I've been able to find in Aus are oz-pet cat litter. Depending where you buy them, they range from $18-$26/15kg bag but for me at least I've found that they last a lot longer than the paper pellets and I don't need to use so many.



what stores sell them ? I'd like to check them out. i do agree paper pellets do "wet" easily but Boomer only pees in his litter pan so it is easily to clean just a small litter pan. 
I must say Australia (where i live) is hard to find a lot of the things recommended for our bunnies. Hay is limited around here, pellets good ones are almost non existent and litter choices are also far and few. i guess lots of people around here don't have pets or they are just cats and dogs. City living is not made for pets i guess. :nod


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes I agree it's difficult, I'm lucky that the vet clinic near me keeps oxbow pellets in stock. Most vet clinics will order them in for you if you ask, the oxbow australia website has listings of clinics that should stock them, worth ringing around. If you go to the oz-pet website: http://www.oz-pet.net.au/new.retailers/store_locator.php and type in your postcode to do a search, it will come up with retailers near you that stock it. Although sometimes it can be worth ringing those locations prior to going, as not all of the stores listed near me keep it on stock regularly, and the prices vary a great deal.


----------



## pani (Mar 15, 2014)

I use Oz-Pet right now but I can only find their paper pellets, which do seem to soak through really quick.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 15, 2014)

I didn't even know Oz-pet had paper pellets, lol.


----------

